
Do you eat cheese with Christmas cake? - camtarn
https://www.bbc.co.uk/bbcthree/article/6737ad31-163e-4574-a8e7-34bc8735e6f3
======
neom
Where I grew up in the Scottish Borders we ate it with White Stilton and
Branston Pickle.

